# Advice for writing Anthro characters?



## Minako2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have never written anthro never read much if any furry fiction. I would like a bit of advice on writing a story with character's who happen to be anthropomorphic. 


What sort of cliche stories should I avoid?
Are there overused character types?
How much description is too much?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 26, 2013)

Try not to focus TOO much on them being an anthro. Description is important, but don't let it be all that your characters are about.

My advice is to write them as if they are human, and then add in when necessary about anthro features/lifestyle, etc.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 26, 2013)

In my humble opinion, I think it really depends on what you are going for. If your story is examining the relationship between these anthropomorphic creatures and some other beings (e.g., humans), you would generally want there to be a solid reason why these creatures exist. Having them as humans in fur coats -- where they're exactly like humans except that they look different -- seems not to be a favorable option. Additionally, they should have particular cultural and behavioral differences that drives home that 'hey, these guys aren't just humans in disguise'. For example, a dog anthro might have more of a focus in his or her sense of smell in order to experience the world than sight. He or she might not fully understand human body language a la the difference in a dog's and a human's body language. Don't beat the reader over the head with it, but it would certainly be pertinent to let it be known that these people are different; however, that still doesn't address _why_ they exist.


- Do any story you like. Don't let trying to avoid a cliche completely stop you from writing. If you write it well enough, it won't matter.
- I wouldn't concern yourself with whether or not a character type is overused. If you write it well enough, it won't matter.
- This one is a bit tricky. The reader is certainly interested in knowing how tall, muscular, or physically present a character is. It lends some insight to how they might act or how others might react to them. I think this should be kept purposeful. That is to say, we don't need to hear that the character has nine foot sparkling wings unless those wings are going to become a payoff later in the story or is very crucial to the character within the scope of the story. Describing someone a burly gives me the impression that this guy is probably physically intimidating to look at, works out, and might not have much of a problem being physical with someone. Certainly try to have their description say something about them or what they've been through. If you go off into the weeds with something like an RP description, you'll probably lose some people.


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 26, 2013)

Read some Brian Jacques for a perfect example on how to write anthro characters without them being "anthro". He more or less creates medieval epics with British wildlife. While he does fall to the general cliche of predators/woodland life,  it's all in how he does it. It's not the 'focus' per se, and he creates his own mythos about the characters (otters being surly, seafaring types and badgers being overtly badass along with the hares).


----------



## Troj (Sep 26, 2013)

Your first job is to create a compelling, complex CHARACTER who wants something, and who will do things to get it. Your character should be someone we'll all care about and be interested in, regardless of whether they're a fox, a human, or a talking philodendron.

Second, I'd say that once you've decided on your protagonist's species, do research on that animal, and reflect on how that animal's anatomy, biology, and evolutionary history influence how it sees and acts in the world. 

Third, construct the "scaffolding" of your world. What are the rules and boundaries of the world your character inhabits? How do you want this world to make your readers feel? How do your characters feel about this world? Do they fit in, or are they outsiders?

Next, keeping your world in mind, think about where your character falls on the spectrum of "Totally Human" to "Completely Feral." In what ways is your character like a human being? In which ways is your character more like an animal? How do your character's traits (whether humanlike or animalistic) affect how they function in the world, and how others see them? 

Next, move between fleshing out your character, and constructing your world, until you've built a world that makes sense in light of your character, and a character who makes sense in light of your world. 

For cliches and tropes, I say, browse around TvTropes, and see what they have to say about overused cliches, characters, and plot twists. You definitely want to avoid having a Mary Sue character who is a clear stand-in for you, and who is either completely perfect, or totally tortured. 

Oh, and foxes are lovely, but there are plenty of under-appreciated critters who'd make great characters! Open your eyes to species outside of canines and felines.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 2, 2013)

In any good book the writer needs to bring the character to life. Every one of the Arthros in your story need to have at least a
description of them. It can be brief but still you do need to identify them if they play a larger part in the storyline. Just showing up or turning without any description of your main character can leave readers wondering or you can loose them right away. It also helps to have other characters view your main and have them describe them. As Troj posted fleshing out your character.

Story's have to start and then finish.  The hard part is often filling in the middle and the trials and tests your char has to overcome to get to the end. My last few works are using foxes or Kitsune for the main chars.


----------



## Shouden (Oct 19, 2013)

Generally, you want a good reason for them to be anthro. I always write anthros with their naturally good senses of smell and hearing. But, a bird, for instance, would have good eyesight. It might be helpful to do some research on the feral creature before you anthro it, and don't try to make your character something they're not.


----------

